# All quiet on the Eastern fringe



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey guys, this is my first roleplay thread so please be kind! There are 10 places to be taken and the story line will become more apparent as the thread progresses. :]

Corporal Lovick (me) 
And 10 other random spaces (No higher than corporal!)

Lovick noted that the distant sounds of battle had become dimmed and infrequent. The last transmission over his Vox was an open sit-rep of the events unfolding within the Hive, this was at least half an hour ago. The message was a report that the northern gun emplacements A through E had been overun by Xenos forces and an all round command for squads to pull back to tertiary positions within the Hive. After running for what seemed to be miles through narrow streets and ruins, Lovick gave the command to take point as the squad approached the huge plaze overlooking the administratum. " Nearly there" He said to himself as he turned to look his squad, ". .7. 8. 9, yep all here". 3 Tau warriors were causually patrolling the disintegrated hydra cannons that once stood high over the Administratum, when a voice spoke out from behind. . .


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh we are Imperial guard btw


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

right... I know this is your first RP
But there are a lot of things wrong with it.

Firstly it should be under the recruitment thread rather than action thread.

Secondly there is no character sheet, how do we submit a character if we dont know how to make our character

Thirdly what is this RP about, who are we, where are we, who are we fighting, what is our goal.

Try to look at the other RPs around and this will help you see how yours should be made.


----------

